# Red Neck Chicken Hotel and Gym



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've always wanted some chickens...and this spring finally getting around to fixing them a place. 

Hurricane Ike just about destroyed my old barn, but a side shed retained some pretty good structural integrity...enough perhaps for an antique red neck chicken hotel.

The old shed was just a collecting place for junk...every farm needs one of those, I guess, but it will be transformed soon. I intend to use a lot of scrap lumber and tin to maintain the "atmosphere" of the hotel and grounds. 

I'm looking for inputs from the forum on equipment...especially auto watering and feeding items and would appreciate any/all comments anyone can offer. Looking for just a small number of birds, but have enough space to grow if that turns out to be warranted. Thanks for any inputs. 

I'll update progress as it happens.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

That will work. Add some windows for light. Which way does it face?? I build my coops where they face to the SE. & block off the north wall & west. I build three sided coops. Here's the inside of one of mine. I built the roost to tall in this one. You wanna be able to pick the chickens up off the roost. 
In case there sick or whatever. Mine like sitting in a window. Use half inch hardware cloth no chicken wire.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

More coop pics,


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My first efforts have been to clean out the inside of the shed and secure it from predator penetration. Under the floors are layers of old tin left over from the hurricane with dirt on top...later will add bedding materials. Old tin was also buried about two feet deep around the perimeter of the shed...this is the old tin, very thick and probably 60 to 70 years old but still in decent shape. 

Next I built in a roost and some laying boxes. The roost has a left over backer board underneath it that I can slide out for cleaning and gathering fertilizer for the garden. Just pull up my "mule" and load it up and go...at least that's the thought. 

Using the old milking stanchion for a couple of egg laying nests and some others added for expansion. 

Now starting to work on the outside "gym".


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

MORE COOPS I Have some pens. I'm a bird nerd.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

RB,

I'm kind of stuck with the direction lay-out. One side is completely open and unfortunately that faces north. Another side has considerable open space for light....and I've covered it in hardware cloth as you advised...with spots of chicken wire augmenting here and there. 

What type of watering and feeding systems do you recommend?

I plan to stack big round bales of hay around the perimeter of the run in winter to give some protection from the cold winds. Its a good location to store hay anyway.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> My first efforts have been to clean out the inside of the shed and secure it from predator penetration. Under the floors are layers of old tin left over from the hurricane with dirt on top...later will add bedding materials. Old tin was also buried about two feet deep around the perimeter of the shed...this is the old tin, very thick and probably 60 to 70 years old but still in decent shape.
> 
> Next I built in a roost and some laying boxes. The roost has a left over backer board underneath it that I can slide out for cleaning and gathering fertilizer for the garden. Just pull up my "mule" and load it up and go...at least that's the thought.
> 
> ...


You got it going on. Let me know if I can help. I've already done every thing twice LOL! Just think FORT KNOXS.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I definitely like those hanging water and feeders...do you, or anyone like the "nipple" watering devices? 

My water source is a little ways off and thinking of using gutter system to catch rain water.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> RB,
> 
> I'm kind of stuck with the direction lay-out. One side is completely open and unfortunately that faces north. Another side has considerable open space for light....and I've covered it in hardware cloth as you advised...with spots of chicken wire augmenting here and there.
> 
> ...


I've got the auto waterer for my quail. Got it at farm tec. Pricey but well worth it. Watering the birds is the hardest part. I'll look it up & post because someone else might wanna know. I gotta fixs one of mine because it froze & I've been on other projects. You just want to keep the cold wind off the birds. They don't mind the cold just not the cold wind. I face mine SE so the wind will blow in the coop when its a 110 outside. The hay will work for sure. Your using sand thats good they like to bathe in that I throw all my wood ash in my coops it helps keep the mites & lice off the birds. I use pine shaveings in the inside of the coop. In the winter put leaves in there run. It gives them something to scratch in & keeps em busy.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I definitely like those hanging water and feeders...do you, or anyone like the "nipple" watering devices?
> 
> My water source is a little ways off and thinking of using gutter system to catch rain water.


Yes, thats what I use now. The post above plus I'll look it up. I know its Farm tec but will find the name.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

What I use http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/automatic_water_bowls.html


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> My first efforts have been to clean out the inside of the shed and secure it from predator penetration. Under the floors are layers of old tin left over from the hurricane with dirt on top...later will add bedding materials. Old tin was also buried about two feet deep around the perimeter of the shed...this is the old tin, very thick and probably 60 to 70 years old but still in decent shape.
> 
> Next I built in a roost and some laying boxes. The roost has a left over backer board underneath it that I can slide out for cleaning and gathering fertilizer for the garden. Just pull up my "mule" and load it up and go...at least that's the thought.
> 
> ...


Throw that chicken wire away or use it as a trellis. Chicken wire is for keeping chickens in. Does not keep predators out.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My folks always had bed springs hanging from wire from the rafters for the chickens to roost on to make it harder for varmits to get at them.Shunks and ***** were a constant battle.Coyotes got them during the day.Chicken snakes were the worst part of having chickens.I got bit when I was too small to look in the nest while gathering eggs when I reached in the nest that a snake was in.It latched on to my thumb,and when I pulled it out of his mouth,all the hide came off my thumb.Scared the living puddin out of me and my thumb turned as black as Ol Coaly.Scared of and hate snakes 55 years later and almost don't eat chicken or eggs because of that day.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> What I use http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/automatic_water_bowls.html


 Perfect. I really like that gravity fed system. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lark, Here's the waterer I use for my quail. Its at Farm Tex & its called 360 degree action super flow broiler kit. You could build one. I just got lazy.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Law Dog said:


> Great info, thanks for sharing.


 X2!! Keep it going fellas!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a double.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That double yolker is really cool...haven't seen one of those in years. 

I'm putting up hardware cloth...should be finished in another day or so.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That double yolker is really cool...haven't seen one of those in years.
> 
> I'm putting up hardware cloth...should be finished in another day or so.


Yup! Yard eggs rock. Haven't bought eggs in years & the birds entertain you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That double yolker is really cool...haven't seen one of those in years.
> 
> I'm putting up hardware cloth...should be finished in another day or so.


Your never finished. LOL! Lets see some progress. I love coops.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Progress....slow but sure. 

I have it framed and covered with hardware cloth now. That hardware cloth is good stuff...but kind of tricky to interface it with the old hurricane damaged barn. Nothing square in the barn...and 24 " centers were not exactly 24 " with some 26" some 23". But the chickens won't care. 

I've completed one gate to the run and have the main gate yet to go. Need to go around the entire area and secure everything double. 

My dogs have been going in there...thinking its a new play pen for them, I guess...no dogs allowed.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is the front gate opening....gate yet to be built. Also, view of the end of the run where it interfaces with the cattle coral. The outside "gym" run is about 8 x 23 ft.

I will probably enclose the entire area behind an electric fence, giving an additional layer of security.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

if you have room... let them birds run... once conditioned to their roost, they'll go back in every night.
no pill bugs, no grubs and no lotsa other bugs...
plus side is eggs w/a dark yella yolk that stands like a 14 yr old's:slimer:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

kweber said:


> if you have room... let them birds run... once conditioned to their roost, they'll go back in every night.
> no pill bugs, no grubs and no lotsa other bugs...
> plus side is eggs w/a dark yella yolk that stands like a 14 yr old's:slimer:


 LOL...too many dogs (4), too many coyotes ( dozens?), too many ***** (uncountable). There will be some times they can run free but not many cause I'm not going to let a few chickens keep me from fishing the world. I'm setting it up with auto feeders and waters so that I can be gone up to two weeks at a time without worries.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> LOL...too many dogs (4), too many coyotes ( dozens?), too many ***** (uncountable). There will be some times they can run free but not many cause I'm not going to let a few chickens keep me from fishing the world. I'm setting it up with auto feeders and waters so that I can be gone up to two weeks at a time without worries.


I know the feeling, between the yotes, ***** and hawks, keeping the chickens safe is a full time job. We have a 12X16 hen house which keeps them safe at night. I'm fixing to cover their pen with netting to keep those flying SOB's from killing another 20 or so that they got last year. We have about 30 hens with 20 being young and good layers, going to get another 12 chicks and raise them and cull the non productive 10 or so. We are having to give eggs away since we went up to $2.50/dz. for yard eggs, no cages for ours. 4 of our customers left when we went up from $1.50, store bought eggs are nasty to me.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

bowmansdad said:


> ... We have about 30 hens with 20 being young and good layers, going to get another 12 chicks and raise them and cull the non productive 10 or so. ...


 What type do you have/prefer?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Meadowlark.. a good 22 will solve the first 3 of yer problems.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The dogs will kill them just to kill them. All of them quickly. There fun to let out & watch but if you don't have your garden fenced in they will eat your plants. Just feed them grass clippings after you mow & veggies from your garden. That will keep the yolks dark. Once a month add one tablespoon of Braggs to one gallon of water. The one with the mother in it.
I range mine but I'm usually out there with them & keep my gun with me. I love watching them chase grasshoppers its a whoot. They will dang near eat anything I've seen them eat frogs, small snakes, mice, lizzards etc.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

kweber said:


> Meadowlark.. a good 22 will solve the first 3 of yer problems.


 LOL. I use a 12 gauge auto. Chicken hawks aren't deterred by my 22 marksmanship, unfortunately.

RB is right. Dogs will kill chickens just for the fun of it...and by the time you realize what is happening, the chickens are all dead.

What kind of chickens do you all like...for layers? I want a few banties for fun also.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lark if you look at my last pic. It has hot wire around it. Banties love to sit on eggs so get ready. I like red chickens they lay a lot & the eggs are big.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*RFC*

RFC....ready for chickens.

Added feeder and gravity fed water system and some nice pine shavings.

The water tank is an old automatic fish feeder long since destroyed by the *****...holds about 30 gallons which should be adequate to cover for some of my absences.

The first batch of chickens will be a learning curve for me...but they should have some pretty good digs to hang out in.

Thanks to all who offered comments and especially to RB for his expert suggestions.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Learning is part of the fun. That's a great looking coop. Bantams are great but they do get broody like Rubberback said. I think we are up to 10 or 11 breeds of regular sized hens and 4 breeds of banties.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Google automatc drinking cup if any of ya'll get tired of cleaning water bowls. These things are great.

I think they are about $5each. I use them on my quail.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Couple pics of my coop. My dogs have most of the yard. This area is probably 30x50. The car board is blocking the top vents for the winter. I also have a light inside if i need it. There is a full size door opposite of the little door i open for cleaning.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lark, I usually always have two sources of water in all my pens. If they run out of water in our heat they can die with in one hour.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Lark, I usually always have two sources of water in all my pens. If they run out of water in our heat they can die with in one hour.


 That's a great idea.

I'm already displeased with the system I set up...and haven't even got the first bird in there yet. It leaks too much. I should have gone with the nipples...and will try some of them next.

I can see what's coming....digging a trench for a water line out to the coop...but have been too busy to get it done. My gravity fed system just isn't up to my standards.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> I'm already displeased with the system I set up...and haven't even got the first bird in there yet. It leaks too much. I should have gone with the nipples...and will try some of them next.
> 
> I can see what's coming....digging a trench for a water line out to the coop...but have been too busy to get it done. My gravity fed system just isn't up to my standards.


You can probably put nipples on the barrel you have just lower it. The one I have is nice. If you build one just make sure you can flush it out. The water will get real hot in the summer. 
Yup, water line best idea. Do it now before the ground gets to hard. I have water spigots everywhere & still need another LOL!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

water cups


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

poultrysupplies.com - Try these folks for the low pressure water cups pictured above. They are the same that GQF sells, but much cheaper. I use these on all my moveable coops with 5 gal. buckets. They don't leak and are easy to clean. The birds learn to use them quickly. I have raised many breeds of chickens, both bantam and large fowl. If you want the most economical egg-layer, order some white leghorn types from Ideal Hatchery. Large white eggs from a bird that hardly ever goes broody. I currently have a nice flock of show-quality New Hampshires and assorted purebred bantams. Chickens can handle cold, but not drafts. I'd build some kind of a wall to protect the birds on the roost from the cold north wind. Be sure to feed quality layer pellets and not just throw out scratch grains or corn. You cannot produce eggs cheaper than the grocery store sells them, but I think it's important to know where your food comes from and what's in it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

One thing you can do is subsidize your feed bill. You can free range them & feed them veggies. The eggs you get are way more healthy for you than the store & a lot fresher. I sell some eggs too that helps with the feed bill. I also hatch & sell chicks that helps pay the feed bill as well.
Plus, you get chicken TV. Chickens are a hoot to watch. I love watching them chase grasshoppers. 
Another plus for having chickens is chicken poop for your garden. I'll probably never be without chickens. Matter of fact I'm hatching now to add to my flock.


----------

